# anyone here have style 78 composite wheels



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

if so are there any pictures of them on a 3 series?

imagehere: http://www.bmwwheels.com/images/ecomm/csc78.jpg


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's a special for you 

Style 78 on a Mora Metallic 330cic


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

those are real nice, someday i might drop the money to get them, until then, pictures will have to suffice... anymore pictures out there?


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Here's a special for you
> 
> Style 78 on a Mora Metallic 330cic


Thanks, Alex... and with the mtech body too

Hmms, they aren't what I imagined and look a little odd at the hub.. Oh well. Any profile shots? For over $500, a piece, they are pricy OEM wheels.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Profile shot


----------

